# TB Storm 3090 impeller issue



## waiting1962

Good Morning;

Running my TB snow blower in the wet stuff we just got, the chute kept jamming when it packed, but at one point the impeller stopped throwing. I thought it was just some ice, but after clearing it and trying I could still not get it to work , when engaging it I could smell the belt burning. After letting it sit warm and clear any ice out, I tried again , no go belt must have burned a notch with trying to get it free. (confirmed belt is no good as I removed cover and there is fibers and black pieces there.)

Ok so I did order a belt, I may get one today anyway as I have snow on the ground. 

*But the question I have is the Front augers move freely? Not shear pins,as the axle moves also and I can see the pins. 
But the impeller moves stiffly very hard to move, Is that correct?
Or should it be moving freely also?

Was wondering if the Gear box was trashed, or if I just get a new belt on it things will be good?*

Just don't want to wait and then have to order another part and wait again?

Thanks in advance 

Ted


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

:welcome: to SBF Ted

You might have two problems. When you talk about it turning stiff I jump to thinking you might have a bad bearing behind that impeller causing the stiffness but it could also be the gearbox or the bearings at the end of the augers. In my mind the bearing behind the impeller is more likely the cause but you need to figure out if the gearbox is bad too.

The impeller and augers should turn together. Without the belt, if you reach in and rotate the pulley the impeller will rotate one to one when you rotating the pulley but the augers have a reduction so they wont turn as much but they should be firm, locked to the impeller. If you can rotate the augers and the pins are good and the impeller isn't rotating, yes the gear is likely stripped. You want to make sure the shear pins are solid. If you haven't yet, pull them just to make sure they haven't sheared.

.


----------



## waiting1962

Thanks for reply, are the bearings pressed on or can you remove with hand tools?

Ted


----------



## JLawrence08648

I find it difficult to turn the auger by hand. Turn the impeller to see if the auger turns.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4

Are you releasing the brake when you are turning the impeller? The impellar has a brake that is normally applied. When you press the impeller/auger lever the brake is released.


----------



## tpenfield

Probably the impeller brake, as mentioned, keeping the impeller movement stiff. I'd be concerned about the augers spinning freely.


----------



## HCBPH

First things first. I think it was implied but not stated - never stick your hand or any body part anywhere near anything that can bite you without taking some safety measures first. Add to that, under the right conditions, an engine can kick or even start in the right situation if hand spun. Before getting near it, unplug the sparkplug wire at a minimum to be safe. In your situation, pull the auger belt 2d.


Now with the belt off, engage the auger control (releases the auger brake) and see if you can spin the auger pulley by hand. It shouldn't be fast but it should turn without having to muscle it. If it takes a lot of force, you have something going on inside the auger housing. As you spin the pulley, the auger rakes should also turn, slowly but turn. Another thing you can do (not absolute but helpful) is try and shake the pulley and ends of the auger shaft up and down and see if there's play in there or not). If either of these don't happen or seem right, get some pictures and a description of what you found and I'm sure there will be someone able to help you out.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

The bearing should be held by a retainer. I love show and tell.













Photo of auger brake and the bearing


----------



## VirginIASnow

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> Are you releasing the brake when you are turning the impeller? The impellar has a brake that is normally applied. When you press the impeller/auger lever the brake is released.





waiting1962 said:


> Good Morning;
> 
> Running my TB snow blower in the wet stuff we just got, the chute kept jamming when it packed, but at one point the impeller stopped throwing. I thought it was just some ice, but after clearing it and trying I could still not get it to work , when engaging it I could smell the belt burning. After letting it sit warm and clear any ice out, I tried again , no go belt must have burned a notch with trying to get it free. (confirmed belt is no good as I removed cover and there is fibers and black pieces there.)
> 
> Ok so I did order a belt, I may get one today anyway as I have snow on the ground.
> 
> *But the question I have is the Front augers move freely? Not shear pins,as the axle moves also and I can see the pins.
> But the impeller moves stiffly very hard to move, Is that correct?
> Or should it be moving freely also?
> 
> Was wondering if the Gear box was trashed, or if I just get a new belt on it things will be good?*
> 
> Just don't want to wait and then have to order another part and wait again?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Ted





JLawrence08648 said:


> I find it difficult to turn the auger by hand. Turn the impeller to see if the auger turns.





tpenfield said:


> Probably the impeller brake, as mentioned, keeping the impeller movement stiff. I'd be concerned about the augers spinning freely.


I noticed my previous two stage turned freely without any resistance, and my vortex 2890 is very difficult to turn when the unit is off and I presumed it should freewheel. I was wondering if my belt was dragging, but a brake sounds like a good idea and more probable.


----------



## VirginIASnow

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> Are you releasing the brake when you are turning the impeller? The impellar has a brake that is normally applied. When you press the impeller/auger lever the brake is released.


If the belt is still attached, this should cause the belt to engage and lock rotation to the engine.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

It appears from the manual that it doesn't have a brake. Maybe you have a bad bearing ??

Page 19-20 Auger belt replacement no mention of a brake. https://www.troybilt.com/wcsstore/T...nowThrower/Vortex2490_2890_769-09814_2015.pdf

.


----------



## VirginIASnow

Kiss4aFrog said:


> It appears from the manual that it doesn't have a brake. Maybe you have a bad bearing ??
> 
> Page 19-20 Auger belt replacement no mention of a brake. https://www.troybilt.com/wcsstore/T...nowThrower/Vortex2490_2890_769-09814_2015.pdf
> 
> .


Unless I am mistaken, the image 7-5 on page 20 actually shows something that appears to be a replaceable brake pad on the auger pulley. [Edit- probably more of a device to keep the belt within the pulley].


----------



## VirginIASnow

Storm 3090 on sale at NorthernTool. Free shipping to the lower 48 @ $1029 [corrected]. I just might need another unit after all.

https://m.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200649061_200649061


----------



## PaulMys

VirginIASnow said:


> Storm 3090 on sale at NorthernTool. Free shipping to the lower 48 @ $1090. I just might need another unit after all.
> 
> https://m.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200649061_200649061



$1,029 as of today I see.


----------



## VirginIASnow

PaulMys said:


> VirginIASnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Storm 3090 on sale at NorthernTool. Free shipping to the lower 48 @ $1090. I just might need another unit after all.
> 
> https://m.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200649061_200649061
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $1,029 as of today I see.
Click to expand...

My bad, sorry.


----------

